# Woodsman looking



## GLOBOTREE (Nov 12, 2010)

Fellow businessmen, hope you will take a minute to reply. My company is seeking opportunity abroad. Seeking another likeminded business owner interested in recruiting my climbing services for temporary travel benefits. In other words> if your short staffed or have an abundance of climbing that needs to be done,please consider this idea> I need to get away from the everyday same old same old, the snow will fly abundantly soon here and am seeking a work environment a little less ice covered. Am willing to travel and work each day as if it were my first. Success has a different meaning to some, i would like to forge new friendships and see different parts of this planet, lets see what sort of response y'all will give. Tree cheers!


----------

